# 20 gauge turkey guns



## Gut_Pile (Nov 28, 2012)

Who's looking at getting into the 20 gauge game this year for turkeys? I have two 20's now and they will hurt a longbeard.

Who will be joining me in 2013?


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Nov 28, 2012)

Both of my sons killed birds with a 20 gauge last spring and hopefully they can do it again this year.  The gun they used shoots great and has me thinking that perhaps I need to start carrying it myself when they're not using it.  It's a whole lot lighter than my 12 gauge.


----------



## antnye (Nov 28, 2012)

I switched last year. Shot my first with a 12. Last 2 with the 20. Definitely wont be lugging around that big ole SBE this year.  If anything I'm thinking picking up a 28ga and loading up some pixie dust.


----------



## Covehnter (Nov 28, 2012)

I'll be toting my 20 alot this year again, still want to do some tweaking with the choke combo but its a killer.


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 28, 2012)

Got a 870 20 ga over the summer to hunt with. Already set it up to throw a great pattern so looking forward to busting one or two with it but love my 12 ga.That might change after this season though . Wish spring would hurry up an get here as i been ready to chase some birds.


----------



## PaulD (Nov 28, 2012)

Yep!


----------



## GLS (Nov 28, 2012)

*Pixie Dusters*

I've been carrying 20s for the past 3 years--Mossy Super Bantam and Ithaca TS.  This year I'll tote a Baikal MP18 single-shot (5 lbs.  5 oz.) in 20 and a Yildiz single-shot in .410 (3lbs, 3 oz).  Both pattern pixie dust very well:


----------



## ryanwhit (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't wait to bust some more heads with mine!!


----------



## Ricochet (Nov 29, 2012)

My kids will be using an 870 20ga (I've killed 2 with it), but I will stay with my good ole 870 12ga.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 29, 2012)

I sold my Charles daly I had been smashing them with the last few years but I got a Weatherby sa08 to set up before march.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Nov 29, 2012)

Thinking about it..hunted turkeys 5 yrs, 1st 2 with an 870 20ga, got 1 each year but ever since I switched to 12 I haven't gotten one.


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 29, 2012)

camo TC Encore 20ga  synthetic stock


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had mine s few yrs. Benelli M2. I don't need the 12 for anything anymore. Its just a decoration piece now I reckon.


----------



## icdedturkes (Nov 30, 2012)

Switched about 6 or 7 seasons ago, will never switch back


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been using the 20 exclusively for 3 years now, can't see a reason to ever use a 12 for turkeys again.  My little 870 carries better than any 12ga I've seen and flat knocks turkeys down: what more can you ask for?


----------



## MKW (Dec 1, 2012)

*...*

If all goes well, I should go over #60 in dead gobblers killed with a 20ga this coming season.

Mike


----------



## head buster (Dec 2, 2012)

I'll be there! Looking at getting a NEF to go long with the 1187


----------



## MD746 (Dec 2, 2012)

OK I have been looking at getting my 10 yr old son a 20ga for turkey season, but now after reading these post I might get two one for him and one for me. What are the pros for using the 20ga. ?


----------



## MKW (Dec 2, 2012)

*...*

My 2 favorites are a Rem 870 SPS-T and a Benelli M1. I just started hunting with the 870 last season, but I've been using that Benelli for a while. Both will smack a turkey! 

Mike


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2012)

Switched last year and killed 3 the first week. I don't ever see myself turkey hunting with a 12 gauge again.


----------



## GLS (Dec 3, 2012)

MD746 said:


> OK I have been looking at getting my 10 yr old son a 20ga for turkey season, but now after reading these post I might get two one for him and one for me. What are the pros for using the 20ga. ?



Size and weight, both in gun and loads.  If one uses heavier than lead shot in the 20, it will effectively be as lethal as a 12 gauge shooting heavier lead loads with larger lead pellets comparing pattern density and penetration.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 3, 2012)

Arrow3 said:


> Switched last year and killed 3 the first week. I don't ever see myself turkey hunting with a 12 gauge again.



Hey B, what gun, load and choke combo did you go with. I have the wife an 870 20 ga 3in pump. just wanting to get her set up good before it comes in. I love that gun!


----------



## MD746 (Dec 3, 2012)

whats a good 20ga setup for youth gun?


----------



## GLS (Dec 3, 2012)

MD746 said:


> whats a good 20ga setup for youth gun?



Youth model 870 Sumtoy choke, Burris Fast Fire III or
Mossberg Super Bantam, Sumtoy choke, Burris Fast Fire III.
Federal HW7s or handloaded Tungsten 9s, 18 g/cc.
Pros and cons of Remington vs. Mossberg youth models parallel Chevy vs. Ford arguments.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 3, 2012)

I might tote the 20 a time or two since I have a couple new ones that I haven't killed a turkey with yet, but my 28 ga CZ Woodcock will do the heavy lifting in 2013.


----------



## MD746 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info.GLS


----------



## Nannyman (Dec 3, 2012)

Hal that CZ has a grip on you, doesn't it.

John


----------



## GLS (Dec 4, 2012)

MD746 said:


> OK I have been looking at getting my 10 yr old son a 20ga for turkey season, but now after reading these post I might get two one for him and one for me. What are the pros for using the 20ga. ?



Here's an extensive thread on another site with photos on how I set up a lightweight single-shot.  The gun is a Baikal MP-18, hammerless 20 gauge, bought new for about $100.  Ironically, the Youth model is heavier than the adult model because the youth has a dense hardwood stock while the adult, synthetic.
http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,26715.0.html


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 4, 2012)

Benelli M2 20 ga. 24" barrel, Rhino .575, Nitro 1 7/16 oz. #7's, trigger adjusted, Burris 336 mount and a Docter sight.

Since I got it set-up I have yet to hunt with it.  My dad hunted with it last year and killed 3 big gobblers with it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 4, 2012)

01Foreman400 said:


> Benelli M2 20 ga. 24" barrel, Rhino .575, Nitro 1 7/16 oz. #7's, trigger adjusted, Burris 336 mount and a Docter sight.
> 
> Since I got it set-up I have yet to hunt with it.  My dad hunted with it last year and killed 3 big gobblers with it.


That's same as mine almost but I shoot a Indian Creek .555 Id like to try a .565 have you tried one?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 10, 2012)

Perkins said:


> Hey B, what gun, load and choke combo did you go with. I have the wife an 870 20 ga 3in pump. just wanting to get her set up good before it comes in. I love that gun!



I went with a 870 as well....I put a hevi shot choke in it and shot the federal heavyweight #7s. I have an Ithica auto 20 that Im gonna play around with this year as well....


----------



## hawglips (Dec 10, 2012)

Nannyman said:


> Hal that CZ has a grip on you, doesn't it.
> 
> John



Oh yeah.

And the grip gets tighter every time I take it out...


----------



## JakeRobinson88 (Dec 10, 2012)

wow i got rid of my Benelli nova 2 years ago but after reading these posts i wish i did not...


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 13, 2012)

That's all I hunt with. I doubt I'll ever turkey hunt with a 12 gauge again.


----------



## bone2112 (Dec 13, 2012)

The camo youth model remington 11-87 sportsman with the Undertaker.582 high density choke and 20 ga. 3" #5s hevi shot 13 is deadly. All for under $500. Better aim good cause the pattern is tight.


----------



## frankwright (Dec 20, 2012)

I switched last year and killed a nice turkey with mine. It is all I will use now. So I am in for 2013.


----------



## Corey (Jan 9, 2013)

H&R 20 Guage Pump with a Tight Wad choke hevy #7


----------



## SCPO (Jan 9, 2013)

*20 ga*

gp
here's one i've been using for several years. killed bird 2 years ago on PNWR. rem. 11-87 youth model with rem super full choke. burris FFll. only thing i've done is have forcing cone lengthened.  shoot fed. HW #7.


----------



## AW2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

This will make my 3rd season with a 20, hunted 14 years with a 12 and I will never go back! This 20 patterns better than any 12 I have ever owned period! This is a Benelli Youth Nova, I'm shooting a Indian Creek .555 tube.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll stick with a 12, I like posting graphic pictures!!!!

And another thing, if you can't tote an 8-9lb gun around, you might need to see a doctor!


----------



## MKW (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark K said:


> I'll stick with a 12, I like posting graphic pictures!!!!
> 
> And another thing, if you can't tote an 8-9lb gun around, you might need to see a doctor!



Yep, that makes sense cause you never get graphic kills with a 20ga...
Oh wait...










 

Mike


----------



## Killdee (Jan 9, 2013)

Threw my 12 gauge in the creek after toting a 20 last year....


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 9, 2013)

I can say, I don't know of anyone that has truly set up a 20ga to hunt turkeys with and made the switch back to the 12.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 9, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I can say, I don't know of anyone that has truly set up a 20ga to hunt turkeys with and made the switch back to the 12.



If I cant get my hands on some more fed hw7 I will be. Got about 40 rounds of h13 for my 12ga, so if the ammo isnt available for my 20 I will bust them with my 12 this year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 9, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> I can say, I don't know of anyone that has truly set up a 20ga to hunt turkeys with and made the switch back to the 12.



I will switch back and forth.  Killed 2 with the 20 and 1 with the 12 last year.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 9, 2013)

Dupree said:


> If I cant get my hands on some more fed hw7 I will be. Got about 40 rounds of h13 for my 12ga, so if the ammo isnt available for my 20 I will bust them with my 12 this year.



There isn't another load available that will work?


----------



## Gaswamp (Jan 9, 2013)

MKW said:


> Yep, that makes sense cause you never get graphic kills with a 20ga...
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> ...



good-un Mike.....can't argue with that.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 9, 2013)

Gaswamp said:


> There isn't another load available that will work?



If I cant get any fed hw, then I will try some of the h13 stuff, but I havent been too impressed with numbers from the h13 that I have shot. I know the 7's throw some decent numbers, but i dont want to shoot h13 7's.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 9, 2013)

In my 870 I got better numbers with the hv13 over the federal before I got initiated into the Pixie dust club. This was with the rem heavy turkey choke. I dont know why Fed is so slow to either make these shells. I hear no then yes for 2013????


----------



## Zkid09 (Jan 18, 2013)

any choke and shell recommendations for a 20 ga. browning invector plus fellas?
currently carrying a 12 ga 11-87 special purpose. wood with a 30" barrel. slightly heavy and way too long but she sure does shoot nice 
use to be my grandfathers gun, but was passed down. every other shotgun we have has a diff barrel or no screw in choke for me to mess with. hard hunting with such a long gun sometimes. 

main reason im looking for a good setup for my inv. plus! lol


----------



## J Gilbert (Jan 19, 2013)

Zkid09 said:
			
		

> any choke and shell recommendations for a 20 ga. browning invector plus fellas?
> currently carrying a 12 ga 11-87 special purpose. wood with a 30" barrel. slightly heavy and way too long but she sure does shoot nice
> use to be my grandfathers gun, but was passed down. every other shotgun we have has a diff barrel or no screw in choke for me to mess with. hard hunting with such a long gun sometimes.
> 
> main reason im looking for a good setup for my inv. plus! lol



I would give William at Sumtoy a call, he would be able to give you solid advice for this gun


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## frankwright (Jan 19, 2013)

Dupree said:


> If I cant get my hands on some more fed hw7 I will be. Got about 40 rounds of h13 for my 12ga, so if the ammo isnt available for my 20 I will bust them with my 12 this year.



Midway had some as of this morning. I would not wait much to get any though. They are usually scarce.


----------

